# terminology



## beesweetie (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok, found out how to look back for info here and found what I needed for definitions, including a good link to Dyce. Thanks for everyone's patience at what is probably the same q's over and over. Also found what I was looking for on flavorings. I'm still open to new onfo if you see fit to reply. This site is an incredibly valuable assest to us beeks, Thanks!


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I've made a few batches of creamed honey but never have used flavorings. You just need some honey and some creamed honey to "seed" it with. You will need a good creaming screw for stirring so as not to mix in lots of air.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

And candied honey. Yes, all the same thing.


----------

